# parceiros/parceria



## Cubista

Bom dia a todos!

Como poderia expressar essa idéia de 'participar unidamente em alguma atividade' sem indicar se há um vínculo legal ou não, em español? 

Ex.: A companhia, em parceria com seus colaboradores, espera alcançar...

Optei por 'en asociación' ou 'en conjunto', mas parece que poderia ser melhor.....

Sempre deparo com esses termos em português e sempre fico em dúvida na tradução para o espanhol.

Grata, grata.

Cubista


----------



## Vanda

O dicionário deu-me: compañía e sociedad. 
sociedad - _Com._ Agrupación de comerciantes, hombres de negocios o accionistas de alguna compañía.

compañía - Sociedad o junta de varias personas unidas para un mismo fin, frecuentemente mercantil.

De qualquer forma, é bom esperar mais um pouco. Minha informação tem a ver com o dicionário, mas não sei a respeito do uso.


----------



## Cubista

Obrigada pelas definições Vanda!

Estou consultando um pessoal que trabalha com exportações para a América Latina para ver se há algum termo em uso que se aproxime dos nossos mais informais 'parceiros' e 'parceria'.

Um abraço

Cubista - um pouco menos revolucionário que um Dadaísta


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Cubista,

Lembro-me de ter usado normalmente (e também ter escutado) a palavra parceria, quando morava no Equador. Se bem que, ela tem, em espanhol, uma conotação para o lado do crime. Assim, costumava sair desse aperto usando a expressão "parceria comercial", ficando absolutamente claro a minha intenção, sem deixar dúvidas aos equatorianos (pelo menos a todos a quem perguntei, me disseram que se entendia perfeitamente).

Agora, sobre a frase para a qual você nos questiona sobre a tradução, pergunto se você já pensou em comunhão/harmonia ? ficaria assim:

La compañía, en comunión/armonía con sus colaboradores, espera alcanzar
Espero ter ajudado.

Abraço.


----------



## Outsider

_Pareja_? Ou esta é só para casais?

P.S. Que coincidência!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Caro Outsider,
Para mim, _pareja_ não tem nada a ver com parceria ou parceira. Por exemplo, um parceiro de uma seguradora seria uma oficina de carros, ou um corretor de seguros. Estas empresas (pessoas jurídicas ou não) poderiam fazer uma parceria, de modo que seus parceiros saiam ganhando em todas as operações.
_Pareja_ sempre foi para mim a tradução de casal mesmo.
Abraço.


----------



## Fernando

Aparcería / aparcero se usa, pero SOLAMENTE en el ámbito agrario.


----------



## Cubista

Ajudou bastante Ricardo. Grata. Vou ter que escolher uma das opções que você sugeriu. 

E, Fernando, qual a palavra que se usa na Espanha para indicar uma 'aparcería' em outros âmbitos que não o agrário?


----------



## Fernando

Neste exemplo:

Ex.: A companhia, em parceria com seus colaboradores, espera alcançar...

tu solución es la mejor: "en asociación/unión con sus colaboradores". "en sociedad" implica que hay algún tipo legal de asociación.

Perdón por mi portuñol, como siempre.


----------



## Cubista

Caro Fernando,

Não pude identificar seu portuñol.

"Neste exemplo:
Ex.:"  

é português perfeito .

Obrigada pela resposta.


----------



## Tomby

*A companhia, em parceria com seus colaboradores, espera alcançar...*
Eu penso que poderia traduzir esta frase para espanhol: "_La compañía, en sociedad con sus colaboradores, espera alcanzar..._".

---

É verdade o que diz o Fernando, "parceria" e "parceiro", usa-se em Espanha só no âmbito agrário. Em outros âmbitos distintos podemos usar "_sociedad_" ou "_compañía_" para "parceria" e "_socio_", "_copartícipe_", etc. para "parceiro".
Espero ter sido de ajuda!


----------



## fabbiola

Creo que es un *COLABORADOR*, para mi está palabra también ha sido una duda constante y hice muchas veces está pregunta a varias personas y todos demostraban dudas, a veces mantenía la palabra en inglés?


----------



## Cubista

!Buenos días Fabiola!

Gracias por tus aportaciones. Yo elegí 'colaboradores'... me pareció más apropiado.
Es interesante como determinados términos siempre presentan dificultades... yo creo que voy a empezar un glosario de dudas comunes para no perder tiempo cada vez que necesite traducir esas palabras (puedes ver que la memoria no está muy buena).

Saludos.

Cubista


----------



## Vanda

Futurista, ahem, quero dizer Cubista,

Quando fizer este glossário de dúvidas comuns, não se esqueça de nós aqui no fórum.  Podemos usar o glossário como recursos para todos depois.


----------



## Cubista

Vandinha (se você me permite a intimidade),

Estou começando a ficar curiosa para ver qual a próxima rima que você vai usar para Cub*ista.*

Quanto ao glossário, pode deixar que o fórum será o primeiro a saber!

Bom dia!!


----------



## Juventude

Amigos
Leí todos los posts sobre este tema y confieso que aún ninguna de las expresiones arriba me late... sociedad para nosotros en Brasil suena "algo que encierra una responsabilidad legal o mismo un enlace que va más allá de un negocio entre dos empresas no más". Como PARCERIA, entiendo acá una especie de cooperación entre empresas, que encierra cierta exclusividad, pero, sin embargo, las empresas continúan totalmente independientes. Es exactamente el "PARTNERSHIP" del inglés. Leí diversos posts de los foros portugués-español y español-inglés pero les juro que "sociedad", "asociación", "aparecería" no me laten... Podemos reanudar este hilo o ya está todo resuelto? Vea mi ejemplo:

"O principal resultado de todo esse sucesso é o crescimento acelerado da nossa operação: *novas parcerias*, mais soluções e a expectativa de expansão do negócio para países como México, EUA,  Canadá e Espanha".

Saludos Amigos
Eduardo


----------



## Mangato

Na Espanha há uma figura, semelhante à parceria. É a UTE. Unión Temporal de Empresas. Duas ou mais empresas se associam para empreender uma actividade económica concreta e definida no tempo. Formalizam contrato mercantil e nomeam apoderados, mas continúan a ter cada uma a sua entidade jurídica propria. Não sei se isso clarifica algo ou embrulha ainda mais.

Agora se me ocorre uma nova palabra para parceria:
*Alianza.* Pode dar certo?

Cumpriimentos e obrigado pela paciencia


----------



## Tomby

Juventude said:


> "O principal resultado de todo esse sucesso é o crescimento acelerado da nossa operação: *novas parcerias*, mais soluções e a expectativa de expansão do negócio para países como México, EUA, Canadá e Espanha".


Juventude: nesse contexto é _sociedad_, pode acreditar. Verifiquei dois dicionários e não há dúvida.
Eis: "_El principal resultado de todo ese éxito es el crecimiento acelerado de nuestra operación: nuevas sociedades, más soluciones y la expectativa de expansión del negocio hacia países como México, Estados Unidos, Canadá y España_".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

No contexto dado, *aliança* me parece simplesmente PERFEITO. 
Nuevas alianzas comerciales, más soluciones...


----------



## Tomby

No Dicionário on-line Priberam fica claramente o significado de "sociedade". Veja a acepção segunda. E veja também o que diz o de "aliança". Igualmente posso dizer do dicionário bilingue português espanhol VOX. Também do dicionário WRF.
Boa noite.
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> No Dicionário on-line Priberam fica claramente o significado de "sociedade". Veja a acepção segunda. E veja também o que diz o de "aliança". Igualmente posso dizer do dicionário bilingue português espanhol VOX. Também do dicionário WRF.
> Boa noite.
> TT.



Amigo TT, não precisa se exaltar ..... é que aqui no Brasil, a expressão parceria, em um contexto empresarial, significa uma aliança estratégica entre duas (ou mais) organizações, através da qual todas saem ganhando. Os exemplos dados ilustram bem esta acepção: oficinas mecânicas e seguradoras especializadas em automóveis, etc. Se usarmos a tradução de sociedade, o sentido muda e muito, pois em uma parceria deste tipo não há nenhum vínculo entre as organizações, apenas um documento, do tipo convênio, para assinalar os deveres e obrigações de cada uma. Não existe participação acionária, nem nada pelo estilo.
Abração.


----------



## Juventude

Bueno
De lo que comprendo, llego a la conclusión que en español o en portugués de Portugal hay una diferencia de entendimiento de ese término si comparo con lo que usamos en Brasil.

Les doy un ejemplo:

Una tienda va a tener una "parceria" con un estacionamiento (garaje), es decir, hará un acuerdo con una empresa para que sus cliente puedan aparcar sus autos con tranquilidad y seguridad. Esto acá nunca se diría "sociedad". Esto acá es "parceria", pues sociedad da esta idea de "ser socio", o sea, de derechos sobre patrimonio. Es decir, en este ejemplo el estacionamiento es "parceiro" da la tienda. Acá nunca diríamos que el estacionamiento es socio de la tienda. 

Pero comprendo que en español no hay esta diferencia, y sociedad o socio cabrían perfecto en este contexto.
Saludos
Eduardo


----------



## Tomby

Juventude said:


> Les doy un ejemplo:
> Una tienda va a tener una "parceria" con un estacionamiento (garaje), es decir, hará un acuerdo con una empresa para que sus cliente puedan aparcar sus autos con tranquilidad y seguridad. Esto acá nunca se diría "sociedad". Esto acá es "parceria", pues sociedad da esta idea de "ser socio", o sea, de derechos sobre patrimonio. Es decir, en este ejemplo el estacionamiento es "parceiro" da la tienda. Acá nunca diríamos que el estacionamiento es socio de la tienda.


¡Aclarado amigo!
Entiendo que ese ejemplo puede ser un pacto, un acuerdo, una colaboración, una prestación de servicio, un arrendamiento y, si me apuras, hasta un usufructo (derecho real), o una cesión "a cambio de algo", etc., etc., etc.
TT.


----------



## sgpetit

Hola a todos! ya adelanto que me van a ser muy útiles sus propuestas -según el contexto que me depare- pero esta palabrita "parceria" siempre puede aparecérsenos con alguna novedad... en este momento estoy ante la frase: 
"A construção da aprendizagem se dá através do desenvolvimento e da relação de parceria que se estabelece entre professor e aluno."

algún "palpite"???

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Vanda

sgpetit said:


> Hola a todos! ya adelanto que me van a ser muy útiles sus propuestas -según el contexto que me depare- pero esta palabrita "parceria" siempre puede aparecérsenos con alguna novedad... en este momento estoy ante la frase:
> "A construção da aprendizagem se dá através do desenvolvimento e da relação de parceria que se estabelece entre professor e aluno."
> 
> algún "palpite"???
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias!



Neste sentido quer dizer que professores e alunos trabalham juntos.


----------



## sgpetit

Vanda said:


> Neste sentido quer dizer que professores e alunos trabalham juntos.


 
certo, vanda, grande parceira! obrigada pelo rápido retorno, mas assim... eu sempre entendo o sentido de "parceria", pois moro no brasil há 20 anos, mas nem sempre consigo uma palavra equivalente em espanhol...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

sgpetit said:


> Hola a todos! ya adelanto que me van a ser muy útiles sus propuestas -según el contexto que me depare- pero esta palabrita "parceria" siempre puede aparecérsenos con alguna novedad... en este momento estoy ante la frase:
> "A construção da aprendizagem se dá através do desenvolvimento e da relação de parceria que se estabelece entre professor e aluno."
> 
> algún "palpite"???
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias!



"A construção da aprendizagem se dá através do desenvolvimento e da relação de parceria que se estabelece entre professor e aluno."

"La contrucción de aprendizaje ocurre a través del desarrollo y de la relación de ayuda mutua que es establecida entre profesor y alumno".


----------



## sgpetit

obrigada ricardo! eu acabei colocando de "coperación", mas gostei da tua solução!


----------



## samanamark

Buenos días amigos,

Veo que este tema es de vieja data, pero creo que lo más conveniente sería utilizar "alianza" porque se usa más en el ámbito gerencial/empresarial: p.ej. alianza estratégica.
"En asociación" también va bien con el tema.

Qué les parece?
Espero sus comentarios...

Que tengan un excelente domingo


----------



## sgpetit

samanamark said:


> Buenos días amigos,
> 
> Veo que este tema es de vieja data, pero creo que lo más conveniente sería utilizar "alianza" porque se usa más en el ámbito gerencial/empresarial: p.ej. alianza estratégica.
> "En asociación" también va bien con el tema.
> 
> Qué les parece?
> Espero sus comentarios...
> 
> Que tengan un excelente domingo




sí, samanamark, es una buena solución también! (todo depende de en qué contexto la uses)
yo ya tengo listadas estas posibilidades: acuerdo / sociedad / colaboración y ahora "alianza"
alguna va a encajarse! 
gracias por colaborar!


----------



## Colombattis

_de todas formas acho que a frase é redundante, ¿o significado não sería então:_ "em parceria com seus parceiros" ?

Obrigado


----------



## okporip

Colombattis said:


> _de todas formas acho que a frase é redundante, ¿o significado não sería então:_ "em parceria com seus parceiros" ?
> 
> Obrigado


 
Desde o começo eu estava para dizer o mesmo. Se a questão é encontrar uma tradução ao espanhol, não deve ser imprescindível usar a mesma estrutura da frase em português ("em parceria com seus colaboradores"  -> "en xxxx con yyyyy").


----------



## sgpetit

no lo creo, es que no es redundante justamente por la cantidad de significados que _parceria_ puede abarcar.
tú podrías decir "en un acuerdo con sus colaboradores" o "aliado a sus colaboradores" y por ahí vamos... el caso es jugar con todos los sinónimos que le hemos encontrado


----------



## maria64maria64

Por si a alguien le interesa, en España se resuelve con la palabra "partenariado", que aunque no es de raíz castellana, es la que se usa normalmente, la que yo oigo en mi trabajo cuando las ponencias las hace algún español (de España, claro).


----------



## Colombattis

Acho que aquí pudesse ser interpretado como "compinche", que é uma forma familiar de dizer cúmplice ou camarada, mesmo amigo,, um parceiro como companheiro de aventuras... ?

Porém, ¿como disséssemos esta oração seguinte em espanhol?:
"só *SOU *parceiro do futuro  na reluzente galaxia" (Os Mutantes)


----------



## Mangato

Por aquí se usa muchas veces la palabra *colega* con el sentido de compinche, compañero de fatigas, o cómplice en cualquier actuación, no necesariamente delictiva.


----------



## Colombattis

A gente pode então usar parceiro como equivalente de colega, cómplice, etc?


----------



## sgpetit

sim, e para marido ou mulher também... "vou sair de férias com meu parceiro"
que palavrinha...

quanto aos mutantes, eu achava que era "*sou* parceiro do futuro  na reluzente galaxia"
sería "soy compañero del futuro en la reluciente galaxia"...


----------



## Colombattis

já corrigi isso, obrigado.


----------



## pkogan

Yo traduciria: "en asociacion", "en conjunto", "en sociedad", "en complicidad".

Sobre otra consulta sobre el uso de "en pareja", quisiera decir que esa expresion no solo se utiliza para matrimonios (Ej: en una clase, el profesro puede pedir a sus alumnosque "Hagan este ejercicio en pareja") pero indefectiblemente deben ser dos personas, es decir, que no seria posible utilizar esa expresion para la traduccion de la frase planteada por cubista.




Cubista said:


> Bom dia a todos!sta.
> 
> Como poderia expressar essa idéia de 'participar unidamente em alguma atividade' sem indicar se há um vínculo legal ou não, em español?
> 
> Ex.: A companhia, em parceria com seus colaboradores, espera alcançar...
> 
> Optei por 'en asociación' ou 'en conjunto', mas parece que poderia ser melhor.....
> 
> Sempre deparo com esses termos em português e sempre fico em dúvida na tradução para o espanhol.
> 
> Grata, grata.
> 
> Cubista


----------



## Mangato

pkogan said:


> Yo traduciria: "en asociacion", "en conjunto", "en sociedad", "en complicidad".
> 
> Sobre otra consulta sobre el uso de "en pareja", quisiera decir que esa expresion no solo se utiliza para matrimonios (Ej: en una clase, el profesro puede pedir a sus alumnosque "Hagan este ejercicio en pareja") pero indefectiblemente deben ser dos personas, es decir, que no seria posible utilizar esa expresion para la traduccion de la frase planteada por cubista.


 
También en *colaboracion*, y ahora recuerdo una palabra actualmente  en desuso, en comandita, utilizada en sentido irónico


----------



## jorgecarcavallo

Hola a todos. Viví 25 años en Argentina y 25 años en Brasil. La palabra parceiro tiene un significado mucho más allá de "alianzas estratégicas comerciales". 
La definición que utilizo es _aparcería-parceria-partnership, del latín partiarius, "partícipe", por extensión, amigo o compañero con quien se mantienen relaciones casi fraternas_
En un disccionario etimológico español encontré que la palabra aparcería viene de hace 500 años atras, cuando la agricultura era la principalactuividad productiva económica. 
En Argentina dejó de usarse por el mal uso que se dió durante la colonización europea pos "conquista del desierto", donde los porcentages propuestos por los "dueños de la tierra" eran insustentables para las familias de los colonos. El socialismo trajo entonces las cooperativas. 
Las belleza de la aparcería, para mí, es que es una "_relación casi fraterna"_ entre diferentes. Mientras que la cooperativa es solo entre iguales. 
La aparcería va más allá de la cooperación. Lleva a la sinergia. 
Nosotros la estamos utilizando en una mega proyecto llamado REUNAMOS.


----------

